# Ponce Inlet Sheepshead



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Got this 19" sheepshead this morning at Ponce. Found my hook and line still in it's mouth from yesterday.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice convict there. Way to go!


----------



## FullCircleHook (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice sheepie! Looks like it needs some colgate white strips for those yellow teeth though.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks
Grilling him tonight.
Got any good sheepshead recipes?


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice fish! Pat in Ocala needs to come fish with patindaytona, can teach me how to get some sheepies, I've never caught one.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> Thanks
> Grilling him tonight.
> Got any good sheepshead recipes?


Nice one! 

He is pretty dark for an inlet Sheepie looks like he has been living under an oily Barge somewhere,was he still breething when you landed him? He may even been dead from our recent hard freeze when you accidentally snagged him reeling in your rig through the rocks-an easy way to tell is when you fillet him a notibly foul smell or the meat looks already cooked. 



Naaaaa....just kiddding


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

He was quite alive reeling him in


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Death throes?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

patrck17 said:


> Nice fish! Pat in Ocala needs to come fish with patindaytona, can teach me how to get some sheepies, I've never caught one.




Hey Pat....how often do you come to fish in Daytona? Been to Ponce? Last time I caught a sheepie was about a year ago..i don't get them often. You have to keep the line tight or you can't feel them at all..usually they'll "pull" slowly like the line is getting heavy...no fast tugs (occasionally) or runs. You have to decide when is the right moment to hook him.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

patindaytona said:


> Hey Pat....how often do you come to fish in Daytona? Been to Ponce? Last time I caught a sheepie was about a year ago..i don't get them often. You have to keep the line tight or you can't feel them at all..usually they'll "pull" slowly like the line is getting heavy...no fast tugs (occasionally) or runs. You have to decide when is the right moment to hook him.


When the warm water hits I'll be fishing the surf in Ormond every other weekend or so, with an occassional trip to Ponce. I've fished sunglow a few times but never do too well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*.*



patindaytona said:


> Thanks
> Grilling him tonight.
> Got any good sheepshead recipes?


Nice Sheepie, wish I would have seen this post earlier. I've been using the Blackend Redfish seasoning on almost all my fish and puting it on a nice and smokey grill. That stuff is great and has an awesome flavor. I have entertained the friends from my Hall and they all loved it.


Dre'
JW


----------

